# linux-f10-dri-7.2_1 conflicts with nvidia-driver-331.49



## Bront_in_Hood (Apr 4, 2014)

I've got fresh FreeBSD 9.2 amd64 installation. When I install some ports depending on linux-f10-dri I get this error:

```
linux-f10-dri-7.2_1 conflicts with nvidia-driver-331.49 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libGL.so.1
```

Is there any workaround for this problem?


----------

